# After Strong grainy body scrub



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

As the title suggests, I am after a strong grainy body scrub that doesnt cost mega-bucks..Anyone that can recomend me a product?

Mark:thumb:


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Dont lynx do one.


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Radox do it


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

Try some exfoliating gloves. You can pick a pair up for around £3. Last for ages too.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Phisp said:


> Try some exfoliating gloves. You can pick a pair up for around £3. Last for ages too.


Cheaper than that! I was shopping with sades and she got 2 for £1 in primark. I know because I paid


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Not a full body one, but Clinique Face Scrubber for men is brilliant on your face...


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

mls678 said:


> Not a full body one, but Clinique Face Scrubber for men is brilliant on your face...


I got that and love it.

They also do a body one too


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Phisp said:


> Try some exfoliating gloves. You can pick a pair up for around £3. Last for ages too.


This is what I use as well....turns anything into a body scrub...leaves your skin nice and soft....my chick loves it!

Downside is I feel like a **** wearing them, and seem to want to shout Cha'mone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.mankind.co.uk/Menscience-Buff-Body-Gloves-PRODMSHF2/


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Downside is I feel like a **** wearing them, and seem to want to shout Cha'mone!!!!!!!!!


coffee keyboard moment, reminds me of the guy that does the impersonations on channel with rubber masks

edit: its bo selecta


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> http://www.mankind.co.uk/Menscience-Buff-Body-Gloves-PRODMSHF2/


What :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp

Just the same gloves IMO

:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> What :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp
> 
> ...


i disagree (only because i bought some lol)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> i disagree (only because i bought some lol)


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Ya numpty....



:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Downside is I feel like a **** wearing them, and seem to want to shout Cha'mone!!!!!!!!!


Lol, you can take them off when you step out of the shower


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Phisp said:


> Lol, you can take them off when you step out of the shower


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well mr "cueball" i bought some of your tesco tramp mitts and they not only are full stretch on my hands (i have big hands but not kenny everett type lol) and there extremely tight,they also don't feel as course.i could of course be trying to justify it to myself lol.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ In other words they are the *exact* same as the ones you paid a fortune for... ooops....it's OK, I won't tell anyone!!!!



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

I've got two in the the bathroom, haven't had time to find links for you but 1 is by La Source and the other is by Dead Sea Spa Magik, I think that one is from John Lewis amongst others and is fantastic, it is a sort of spa-y salt scrub and skin conditioner, warning- don't use it if you have any scratches anywhere, the salt bit will find them and punish you accordingly !


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't believe you guys using gloves to "exfoliate "


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross said:


> I can't believe you guys using gloves to "exfoliate "


What can I say...I hate dead skin on me...

MINGING!!!!!



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> ^^ In other words they are the *exact* same as the ones you paid a fortune for... ooops....it's OK, I won't tell anyone!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine are "manly" black,the tramp mitts are lemon :lol:



Ross said:


> I can't believe you guys using gloves to "exfoliate "


i cant believe people DONT.

I believe in taking care of myself and a balanced diet and rigorous exercise routine. In the morning if my face is a little puffy I'll put on an ice pack while doing stomach crunches. I can do 1000 now. After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the face an exfoliating gel scrub. Then I apply an herb-mint facial mask which I leave on for 10 minutes while I prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older. Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing protective lotion.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> mine are "manly" black,the tramp mitts are lemon :lol:
> 
> i cant believe people DONT.
> 
> I believe in taking care of myself and a balanced diet and rigorous exercise routine. In the morning if my face is a little puffy I'll put on an ice pack while doing stomach crunches. I can do 1000 now. After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the face an exfoliating gel scrub. Then I apply an herb-mint facial mask which I leave on for 10 minutes while I prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older. Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing protective lotion.


Tramp mitts is it American Psycho...eh.....



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Tramp mitts is it American Psycho...eh.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: i guess it was too obvious.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ I just like the film...

:thumb:


----------

